# J30 differential in S14?



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I've been trying to find info on this for a while. I've heard that the differential out of a J30 will fit my friend's S14 SE. does it matter what year J30? Also, what else will he need to know about doing this mod?


----------



## Nismonster (Jul 1, 2003)

why would you want to do that? The s14 has LSD.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Actually, its an option, so if he didn't get it, he would have to find another LSD. J30 is a good option as they're relatively inexpensive


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Ya, Nathan's car doesn't have the LSD option. It does have the auto option, though....  Does it matter what year from the J30? Sorry for the late post, I forgot I asked this question for him....


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

95 and up. there are two different bolt patterns,you need the three sets of two bolts instead of the five star pattern you can tell by looking at the output shafts on the diff,also if you get an ABS diff you will need the ABS drive shaft


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

95+
3 sets of 2 bolts
if ABS diff - need ABS driveshaft

thanks for the help!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

you need the 240 ABS drive shaft not the J30 drive shaft


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Im thinking of doing this... http://www.courtesyparts.com/nismo/s14/s14_2.html

This might be a good alternative if everything else in the rear is in good working condition, I just dont really trust rear end swaps.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

url doesn't work.. =/


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I'll second that... The URL doesn't work. 

I was at Courtesy the other day and they said they are going to start stocking parts for the 240/SR20DET. Goodnews... he mentioned IC's, I don't remember what else though... I was only thinking about the A/C parts I needed for my B14.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

Thats funny it was working a few days ago, sorry I cant fix it. I guess you might have to call Courtesy Nissan, It just listed the product out of the Nissan Motorsports Catalog.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

well, what is it??


----------



## skatanic28 (Jun 25, 2003)

i think that the j30 diff swaps right in, no need to change driveshafts. the only thing i would be concerned about is the lower gearing, itll hurt your accel a little bit

can anybody confirm the driveshaft issue?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

I have done the swap and with out the driveshaft the rearend will klunk like crazy. this is true with the s14 i dont no about the s13 because i have not did the s13 diff swap...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The swap is best taken from the 94-95 J30's due to the same half-shaft length IIRC, making it bolt on both the S13 and S14. Now, if I could only find the page about this specifically to demonstrate


----------

